# How to get more tips idea.



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

I dont work on uber any longer yet i had a brilliant idea, ask some kids to make a picture with you like this one like 2-3 kids will work best.

Then print this photo and post on your dash in the center so its visible from rear seat as well, sort of like Indian drivers in movies have this for emotional support.

And when people ask you is this your family you say "YES i am a single father of three kids and working 10 hours a day to support them", you'll trigger maternal instinct in women and pity in men so - tips guarantied!










P.S. if you have stereo controls in the center of dash you can try smth like this photo frame or similar.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Wrangling up 4 kids to pose for a picture may be a bit creepy, maybe I might be able to hang out at the park for a while in a white van.

Easier to just work into a conversation the plight of us drivers and the underhanded ethics of Uber/Lyft


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

You can also display your divorce document!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I could just put up a picture of my five grand kids!

Don't know that it would work in my business though. My customers tip me for great service not pity.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't have kids, but I do have a lazy and overweight cat I could stick up there. He gets through bags of food faster than he has any business doing.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Who would believe someone would bang an Uber driver multiple times?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Driv0rX said:


> And when people ask you is this your family you say "YES i am a single father of three kids and working 10 hours a day to support them"


You ain't doin' it right. Yer doin' it all wrong....
You forgot to mention that all 3 kids have stage 4 cancer &#129317; and you need money to save their lives.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Just increasing the value of quiet mode


----------

